# Thick Girl w/ Big Boobs or Thin Girl w/ B or C cup Boobs? YOU decide.



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

This is just a Poll for fun. You distinguish what you consider thick or thin. And NO you cannot choose both.









-Thanks for participating in the Poll.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

no sexually suggestive material please.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice and thin baby


----------



## BrandtiisOwnAll (Nov 7, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmm vida....


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm trying to keep this poll alive... please no graphic material. Sorry Louie.. she's hott and all.. but let's not get this sh*t removed.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ya i chose the thin with smaller tits hahahahahaha you know b's or c's still isnt bad expecially for a smaller girl so they stand out more.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thin girl with C's is > then fat girl with D's.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Voted... but it largely depends on the ass


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

its ok guys... u missed the category of my girl.... thin wit d's


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i agree that i like a nice ass too.

keep it clean folks.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

werdna said:


> its ok guys... u missed the category of my girl.... thin wit d's


 hahahahaha i honestly think it must be perportional to their body otherwise it looks wierd


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louie D said:


> no sexually suggestive material please.


OK, Louie.. I will try


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

thin girl all the way... anymore than a hand full is a waste imo


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hitler said:


> thin girl all the way... anymore than a hand full is a waste imo


agreed


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

LOL.

Vida has it goin on...but if you want to see the whole thing if you know what I mean...just image search her









Big Ass...

Boobs Have to be at least a large B or higher.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Louie D said:


> LOL.
> 
> Vida has it goin on...but if you want to see the whole thing if you know what I mean...just image search her
> 
> ...


searched it honestly wasnt that impressed yes nice ass but thats all she has and thats all there are pics of would rather have a girl thats well rounded between face boobs body and ass not just an extreme in one


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

stitchgrip said:


> LOL.
> 
> Vida has it goin on...but if you want to see the whole thing if you know what I mean...just image search her
> 
> ...


searched it honestly wasnt that impressed yes nice ass but thats all she has and thats all there are pics of would rather have a girl thats well rounded between face boobs body and ass not just an extreme in one
[/quote]

meh...nice stomach though

MODS: I hope this isn't too Explicit...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Thick girls with big boobs grow up to be sweat hogs.

Ill take the smaller chick with normal boobs. And yea, leaving the buttcheeks out of the equation is just about enough to make this poll null and void...


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

I think i have decided to sell myself as a man whore hahaha and wear a shirt that says i reserve the right to refuse service to anyone.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

thin


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

I vote *THIN*


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

By the way, I was unaware that boobs could be classified as "meaty"...I would think that "fatty" would be a better adjective. You start talking meat, there needs to be some muscle in the discussion...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

personality is better!

thin is better too.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...







everybody in my family is thin w/big boobs but ME


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS








[/quote]

of my boobs, NOOO its embarrasing!!! u r crazy!

Ok Jiam_Ji_Girl, you post this thread, but U should say what applies to U







!!!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS








[/quote]

of my boobs, NOOO its embarrasing!!! u r crazy!

Ok Jiam_Ji_Girl, you post this thread, but U should say what applies to U :nod: !!!
[/quote]

Just you silly!


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

han well cant say i didnt try guys my charm cant seem to be spread throught the internet hahahaha



Louie D said:


> I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS








[/quote]

of my boobs, NOOO its embarrasing!!! u r crazy!

Ok Jiam_Ji_Girl, you post this thread, but U should say what applies to U :nod: !!!
[/quote]

Just you silly!








[/quote]
or what that guy said hahahaha


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Louie D said:


> I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS








[/quote]

of my boobs, NOOO its embarrasing!!! u r crazy!

Ok Jiam_Ji_Girl, you post this thread, but U should say what applies to U :nod: !!!
[/quote]

Just you silly!








[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHA

/Knows it

/needs help with Math

/wonders where is the mathematian

/oopss notices self is posting in wrong thread

/lols at self

edit: /doesnt know how to spell mathematitian.../lols


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I know my Calculus...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> I vote *THIN*


DING DING DING DING we have a winner


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Louie D said:


> I know my Calculus...


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS








[/quote]

of my boobs, NOOO its embarrasing!!! u r crazy!

Ok Jiam_Ji_Girl, you post this thread, but U should say what applies to U :nod: !!!
[/quote]

Just you silly!








[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHA

/Knows it

/needs help with Math

/wonders where is the mathematian

/oopss notices self is posting in wrong thread

/lols at self

edit: /doesnt know how to spell mathematitian.../lols
[/quote]

word


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS








[/quote]

of my boobs, NOOO its embarrasing!!! u r crazy!

Ok Jiam_Ji_Girl, you post this thread, but U should say what applies to U :nod: !!!
[/quote]

Just you silly!








[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHA

/Knows it

/needs help with Math

/wonders where is the mathematian

/oopss notices self is posting in wrong thread

/lols at self

edit: /doesnt know how to spell mathematitian.../lols
[/quote]

word
[/quote]

lol u r right!!! thanks


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

I like em thick, does not mean they are fat.


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

thinner with bit bigger boobs...of course not too thin, i dont like to feel like imma break them


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> I am cup B, I wish they were bigger and I am 118 lb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS








[/quote]

of my boobs, NOOO its embarrasing!!! u r crazy!

Ok Jiam_Ji_Girl, you post this thread, but U should say what applies to U :nod: !!!
[/quote]

Just you silly!








[/quote]

HAHAHAHAHA

/Knows it

/needs help with Math

/wonders where is the mathematian

/oopss notices self is posting in wrong thread

/lols at self

edit: /doesnt know how to spell mathematitian.../lols
[/quote]








I know what thread you were trying to post in









Thick is nice, but is like a moped. A fun ride but you dont want to own one (or have your friends see you on one).







Thin for the win.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

so hmmmmm how about them pics WHO SAID THAT it certanly wasnt me


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I used to be into girls that were a little thick, but with a huge rack. Then I dated one for two years and watched a small transformation at the end of HS/beginning of college that she was going to be one of those huge fat ladys with G cups hanging down to her belt. My girl now has no boobs, but if we get married that's gonna change. Anyway she's super tiny and has a fabulous ass. Well....you guys have seen it - the weather post.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

wait a minute, is this two threads at once??


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Definately thin, I like my girls to have that in-shape look.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

thin


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thin, with normal + boobs (whatever that is)


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thick in a healthy way..like this


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I love thin girls and I actually prefer small tits, but certinaly don't mind larger tits. I can never be dissapointed with breasts.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I like girls that are't skinny, but are just thick enough to not be-but with a solid rack...like these three....
View attachment 127348

and no sh*t, I barfed on the one in the middle at a party in tallahassee so hard that she had to take a shower, down her tits, in her ass crack, everywhere....never talked to her again lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

pottsburg said:


> I like girls that are't skinny, but are just thick enough to not be-but with a solid rack...like these three....
> View attachment 127348
> 
> and no sh*t, I barfed on the one in the middle at a party in tallahassee so hard that she had to take a shower, down her tits, in her ass crack, everywhere....never talked to her again lol


in some countries if you barf on a girl thats your wife..you can hold her to that


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

deffinately thin.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> I love thin girls and I actually prefer small tits, but certinaly don't mind larger tits. I can never be dissapointed with breasts.


QFT. Well most of the girls I date have been real thin with C's or B's. A's are just too boyish. Plus I'm a skinny guy. I did date one thick girl who at the time was a thick hot, dated for a year, then I ended it with her. See her at a bar a year later and I was like "holy sh*t she could kick my ass now" (I started to call her McDonald's Shake. Why you ask, cause she was "Triple Thick") My friends think I only date girls with eating disorders, I told them no I just date thin girls which probably have eating disorders.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i like some thickness and booty but not too much, c cups are the sweet spot


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> thick in a healthy way..like this


FTW!!!

wait.

Wasn't this the boob thread?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

something tells me this poll stemed from an insecurity or a fight with your man, im guessing from your pics your skinny and part of the ittybittytittycomitty


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Louie D said:


> no sexually suggestive material please.


o louie,,,







if the womans gonna show us some boob bring on the boobs,,you boob hater,,,!


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

BrandtiisOwnAll said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm vida....


Vida has the best body I've ever seen...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> thick in a healthy way..like this


FTW!!!

wait.

Wasn't this the boob thread?








[/quote]







ok a MOD needs to just merge the 2


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> its ok guys... u missed the category of my girl.... thin wit d's


 hahahahaha i honestly think it must be perportional to their body otherwise it looks wierd
[/quote]

well if u c my girl u would understad totally proportional


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ummm...Where are the Boobies??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

joey said:


> something tells me this poll stemed from an insecurity or a fight with your man, im guessing from your pics your skinny and part of the ittybittytittycomitty


you actually have no idea what you're talking about so you might want to pipe down.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

joeyown'd.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

indeed


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

fattykins said:


> something tells me this poll stemed from an insecurity or a fight with your man, im guessing from your pics your skinny and part of the ittybittytittycomitty


you actually have no idea what you're talking about so you might want to pipe down.
[/quote]
Since its already been said, I suppose I will add that my first instinct was that she started this poll for similar reasons, but I figured I wouldnt say anything. I mean, even if that isnt the case, the way the question is worded definitely leads one to believe that it might be so..

But allow me to digress and pipe down before being told to do so..

Oh yeah, Im still having problems with the term "big meaty boobs"...I think you may have scarred my imagination for life.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Louie D said:


> LOL.
> 
> Vida has it goin on...but if you want to see the whole thing if you know what I mean...just image search her
> 
> ...


searched it honestly wasnt that impressed yes nice ass but thats all she has and thats all there are pics of would rather have a girl thats well rounded between face boobs body and ass not just an extreme in one
[/quote]

meh...nice stomach though

MODS: I hope this isn't too Explicit...









[/quote]
And she is my VOTE. Vida Guerra


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> something tells me this poll stemed from an insecurity or a fight with your man, im guessing from your pics your skinny and part of the ittybittytittycomitty


you actually have no idea what you're talking about so you might want to pipe down.
[/quote]
Since its already been said, I suppose I will add that my first instinct was that she started this poll for similar reasons, but I figured I wouldnt say anything. I mean, even if that isnt the case, the way the question is worded definitely leads one to believe that it might be so..

*But allow me to digress and pipe down before being told to do so..*









Oh yeah, Im still having problems with the term "big meaty boobs"...I think you may have scarred my imagination for life.
[/quote]

Pygo u r so funny


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

making assumptions gets a person nowhere, especially when the assumptions are made based on a simple poll over an internet forum. additionally, not knowing the person in question or her significant other would result in that person's assumptions being based on nothing. "the way she worded it" is hardly grounds for any sort of questioning the motive of the poll.

ever think for a second that it's out of curiosity because of a conversation with another friend?


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

fattykins said:


> making assumptions gets a person nowhere, especially when the assumptions are made based on a simple poll over an internet forum. additionally, not knowing the person in question or her significant other would result in that person's assumptions being based on nothing. "the way she worded it" is hardly grounds for any sort of questioning the motive of the poll.
> 
> ever think for a second that it's out of curiosity because of a conversation with another friend?


that is very true i will actually admit to agreeing with him


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Well, I didnt say that I assumed that was the case...I merely said that was my first instinct. I mean, c'mon, I was thinking it and joey'd said it...that is an observation. Plus, joey'd asked if she was either A. insecure or B. got in a fight with her man (you). I didnt specify which option I agreed with...so it appears as though YOU assumed you knew what the meaning of my post was when, in reality, you may not have. "The way she worded it" leads me to believe that yes, perhaps she did have a conversation with a friend...but "the way she worded it" was somewhat biased ("big meaty boobs" - let me guess...she does NOT have "big meaty boobs"...am I right or am I right?), leading me to believe there was an issue (either A OR B). Furthermore, I disagree with your claim that the wording of a poll is not grounds for questioning the motive of the poll. If that were the case, then how did joey'd and myself reach the same conclusion? Im not trying to start any static, but I cant help thinking the way I think...and I remain unapologetic for being me...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fattykins said:


> making assumptions gets a person nowhere, especially when the assumptions are made based on a simple poll over an internet forum. additionally, not knowing the person in question or her significant other would result in that person's assumptions being based on nothing. "the way she worded it" is hardly grounds for any sort of questioning the motive of the poll.
> 
> ever think for a second that it's out of curiosity because of a conversation with another friend?


I do think girls can be sly in how they get info and why...

It's kind of like being next to a dance floor at a wedding and some girl is doing a booty dance... and then your girlfriend asks you if that girl is attractive....







Yeah.... been there....









All this said, it seems entirely possible that the poll is not related to such things...

btw, I think anyone on pfury brave for having their girlfriend post here. It is a pool of hormones and teenage confusion.









Well... Pygo... ever hear the term 'sweatermeat'? I guess that's why I dont get too weirded out over 'meat'


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

wtf is sweatermeat?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> wtf is sweatermeat?


No clue man


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Hm, Ill just make a term up...

"sweatermeat" is another term for "lifejacket"...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

First time I heard it was in Michigan actually...

Sweatermeat:












PygoFanatic said:


> Hm, Ill just make a term up...
> 
> "sweatermeat" is another term for "lifejacket"...


I think it already kinda works that way.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> Hm, Ill just make a term up...
> 
> "sweatermeat" is another term for "lifejacket"...


I think it already kinda works that way.








[/quote]
Damn, we're smart..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The internet has everything









Sweatermeat definition: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=sweater+meat


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this needs more pics........... i need pics to vote im on the fence here about this so bullsnake post some pics to make up my mind


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Thin Girl w/ B or C cup Boobs.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

acestro said:


> Hm, Ill just make a term up...
> 
> "sweatermeat" is another term for "lifejacket"...


I think it already kinda works that way.








[/quote]
ahahahahahaha


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Really I think it's shape over size. I know we've all seen the ones that point out to the sides, the ones that look like a potato sack, the beavertails, hangers, pointers....I just like a nice round tit with nipples that aren't pointing down our towards the elbows.

Oh, and the worst, innies and the 4 inch areolas.


----------

